# Norwegian Jaehon



## nntramp (Jul 14, 2012)

I picked up 30 chicks at a auction claim strait run but I know nothing about this breed - how do I sex them - any advice?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I never heard of this breed.
But since they are *Norwegian* ( like the _*Vikings*_ )....
_I would SUSPECT _that they would tend to ROAM-AROUND a lot and create HAVOC wherever they go *!
Ha-Ha !!! 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## nntramp (Jul 14, 2012)

The web is a wonderful thing! APA doesn't recognize them yet but sound like fun birds!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Never heard of them. Something to web search I'm thinking.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

A few folks up here have them. In fact some of the eggs I hatched were jaerhon/leghorn crosses. I don't know much about them other than they seem to be cold hearty birds and lay well.


----------

